# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Porta e Lartë dhe e vërteta e turqve

## fegi

Porta e Lartë dhe e vërteta e turqve
Historiani Bernard Lewis ka revokuar shkëlqimet dhe dekadencën e Stambollit osman, nga rënia e Perandorisë romake të Lindjes deri në mbarimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore, duke i rindërtuar jetën sociale, kulturore dhe politike
Porta e Lartë ishte hyrja në pallatin e Vezirit të Madh në Stamboll, vendi ku Sulltani mbante ceremoninë e mirëseardhjes për ambasadorët e huaj. Por, Porta e Lartë, më në përgjithësi, tregonte edhe të gjithë Perandorinë Osmane, ndodhitë e së cilës e kanë përfshirë nga afër Europën për të paktën 5 shekuj, nga fundi i shekullit XV deri në fillimet e shekullit XX. Historia e saj figuron në qendër të një libri të shkëlqyer të botuar nga historiani anglez Bernard Lewis në vitin 1963 dhe i ribotuar sërish kohët e fundit.

Në rindërtimin e tij të saktë, Lewis niset nga marrja e Kostandinopojës prej turqve. Të martën, 29 maj 1453 Sulltani turk Mehmet Pushtuesi urdhëroi sulmin përfundimtar ndaj rrethit të trefishtë të mureve të Kostandinopojës, e mbrojtur nga rreth 8000 njerëz, midis të cilëve 3000 vullnetarë italianë. Rrethimi zgjaste prej rreth tri javësh, por shtytje vendimtare trupave myslimane u dha nga urdhri i Sulltanit, që të mund ta plaçkitnin qytetin lirisht prej 3 ditësh. I eci keq jeniçerit Hasan, i pari që vuri këmbën mbi mure, i cili u vra menjëherë. I njëjti fat i takoi Perandorit të fundit bizantin Kostantini XI Paleolog Dragazes. Të gjithë jeniçerët e tjerë u futën në qytet mbi kuaj nëpërmjet portës së njohur si Topkapi dhe, sëbashku me zotin e tyre, arritën në Katedralen e Shën Sofisë - Aya Sofya - e cila më pas do të transformohej në xhami. Gazi-të, domethënë luftëtarët islamikë kufitarë, ndërkohë shkatërronin qytetin, duke gëzuar kënaqësitë tokësore të fitores.

Por, cilët qenë turqit dhe nga vinin ata? Termi turk u shfaq për herë të parë në shekullin VI A.D. Si perandori e themeluar nga populli Tu Kiu e shtrirë nga kufijtë e Kinës deri në Detin e Zi. Popullsia posedonte një gjuhë të veten, edhe pse shpejt përqafoi fenë islamike dhe, bashkë me të, shkrimin arabik. Duke filluar nga shekulli IX kalifët islamikë filluan që të importojnë skllevër turq me synimin që t'i bënin ushtarë të njohur me emrin mamluk. Shumë shpejt ata formuan një kastë ushtarake të privilegjuar: komandantët e tyre themeluan dinasti dhe u zgjeruan nëpërmjet dhe përtej Mesdheut. Nga dinastia e turqve oguzë rrodhën turqit selxhukë: në vitin 1055, njëri prej tyre, i quajtur Toghrul Bej, e çoi ushtrinë e tij në Bagdad. Nga Irani, selxhukët pushtuan zotëruan Anadollin dhe, në një kronikë kryqëzate të vitit 1190, për herë të parë u shfaq emri "Turqi". Sulltanati selxhukas u shpërbë në shtete të vegjël deri në riorganizimin e Perandorisë nga dora e Sulejmanit, që e pati selinë në Ikonium, të cilët turqit e quanin Konje. Dinastia ishte ajo e sulltanëve të Rumit, jehonë arabe e emrit të fuqishëm të Romës, domethënë e asaj që mbetej në lindje të Perandorisë Romake. Shumë shpejt fjala Rumî u përdor për të treguar turqit anadollakë. Më 26 qershor 1243, mongolët e Persisë kryen një sulm të fuqishëm ndaj Anadollit lindor e qendror, por dominimi mongol përfundoi më 1336, me vdekjen e Khanit Abu Said. Një avancim i ri i turqve myslimanë çoi në pushtimin e Anadollit perëndimor, i ndarë midis tri principatash armike, në të cilat bënte pjesë ajo e Osmanit, nga ku dhe emri osmanlli, osmanë sipas europianëve, në luftë të vazhdueshme kundër armikut kristian. Në vitet e mëpasme u shtynë në Europë, nëpërmjet Gadishullit të Galipolit, bazë për ekspeditat në Ballkan, me fitore të shpejta dhe dërrmuese në Maqedoni, Serbi e Bullgari dhe me pushtimin e Kosovës. Sulltan Bajaziti vuri në zotërimin e tij të gjitha territoret e Perandorisë Bizantine, përjashtoi vetëm kryeqytetin Kostandinopojë. Atëhere vendosi që t'i propozojë Egjiptit, i qeverisur nga sulltanët mamlukë, se do të merrte mbi vete titullin e Sulltanit të Rumit. Sulltani mamluk pranoi i frikësuar nga kërcënimi i Timur i Lengut, i njohur si Tamerlan. Ushtria e pushtuesit të ri të ardhur nga stepa, që ishte martuar me një princeshë mongole, më 28 korrik të vitit 1402 u ndesh me atë të Bajazitit afër Ankarasë dhe osmanët pësuan një humbje të rëndë, e cila e çoi Bajazitin në vetëvrasje. Në kontrastin midis djemve të tij, Musa (i mbështetur nga populli) dhe Mehmet (i mbështetur nga krerë e dinjitarë edhe të Ballkanit, të Serbisë dhe të princave të Kostandinopojës), ky i fundit fitoi dhe u rivu në posedim të territoreve osmane në Europë e Azi. I biri, Murati i II-të, pas një armëpushimi dhe sulmesh të ndryshme, u shkaktoi hungarezëve një humbje të rëndë ndaluese, duke e dobësuar fuqinë ushtarake të shtetit të fundit të Europës juglindoren pa qenë në gjendje që t'u rezistonte turqve. Në vitin 1451, Murati vdiq dhe atë e pasoi i biri Mehmeti II Pushtuesi, i cili trashëgoi një Perandori të ndarë në dy pjesë (Anadollin, me kryeqytet Bursën, dhe Rumelinë, me kryeqytet Edrenenë) të bashkuar vetëm pas pushtimit të Kostandinopojës, që vuloste edhe bashkimin e Azisë dhe Europës. Pasuesi i tij, Bajaziti II u dha një armëpushim 7-vjeçar aleatëve kristianë për t'u marrë me atë çka po ndodhte në Persi, ku ishte ngjitur në pushtet dinastia heretike shiite e safavidëve. I biri, Selimi I, i udhëhoqi osmanët në luftën e pashmangshme kundër Ismailit, Shahut të Persisë, e cila përfundoi me një frakturë të rëndë midis dy perandorive. Njëkohësisht ndodhi pushtimi territoreve arabe (Siri, Egjipt, Arabi Perëndimore, Irak, përjashto Marokun): në këtë kuptim, mbretërimi i Sulejmanit (1520 - 1566) shënon apogjeun e fuqisë dhe të lavdisë myslimane, për faktin që perandoria u zgjerua në Europë (me pushtimin e Rodit, Beogradit dhe rrethimin e Vjenës), në Arabinë Jugore dhe në Bririn e Afrikës. Zgjerimi territorial dhe fuqia ushtarake e Perandorisë qenë të barabarta me ekonominë e lulëzuar të saj, me qeverinë skrupuloze dhe me kulturën e pasur e të gjallë të saj, e cila mbeti e tillë edhe një shekull pas vdekjes së Sulejmanit.

Shteti osman lindi si një principatë gazishë, domethënë luftëtarësh kufitarë: poeti i shekullit XIV, Ahmeti, saga e të cilit është burimi i parë historik i sigurtë i historisë osmane, i quan "instrumente të fesë së Zotit". Fqinjët i përshkruanin krerët osmanë si princa - beg apo emîr - ose princa kufitarë - uclar begi. Në teorinë rigoroze të juristëve myslimanë të gjitha ligjet vinin nga Zoti: Ligji i Shenjtë (Shari'a) është hyjnor e i pandryshueshëm dhe vetëm teologët mund ta interpretojnë. Kështu, sovrani as nuk bën, as nuk abrogon apo amendon ligje, por i mbështet dhe është tutori i tyre: bindja ndaj tyre është një detyrim fetar. Idetë politike të Platonit të Republikës ju përshtatën kredencave islamike nga filozofi turk i shekullit X, Abu Nasr al - Farabi: pushteti sovran bëhej më personal, fetar dhe autokratik. Republika përkonte me një qytet - model të bashkuar nga një fe e përbashkët e tuteluar nga një mbret - filozof. Sigurisht që dinastitë turke qenë shumë të devotshme ndaj Islamit: me ndjenjë të thellë misioni dhe përkushtimi, sulltanët punuan për të bërë ligjin e shenjtë efektiv në vendin e tyre. Në shkrimet osmane që i përkasin shekullit XV, sovrani përcaktohej si Sulltan i Rumit, duke e dalluar nga fqinjët myslimanë, sulltanët e Persisë dhe të Egjiptit; me aneksimin në Perandorinë Osmane të territoreve arabe aziatike dhe afrikane u forcua tradita perandorake. Vetë Sulejmani quhej "Sulltan i arabëve, i persianëve dhe i Rumit". Titulli Sulltan i Rumit u zëvendësua nga padisah - i islâm, Perandor i Islamit. Sipas doktrinës juridike islamike, funksioni i kreut ishte i zgjedhuri, por turqit futën konceptin e monarkisë me të drejtë trashëgimore dhe hyjnore (një familje zgjidhej nga Zoti për të qeverisur). Në moshën 14-vjeçare princat e rinj pësonin ritin e synetisë dhe dërgoheshin për të qeverisur provincat e Anadollit për të vënë në provë aftësitë e tyre për të caktuar trashëgimtarin. Otomanët adoptuan "ligjin e vrasjes së vëllait", që në epokën e Mehmet Pushtuesit mori forcë kushtetuese: djali i zgjedhur për sulltanatin duhej t"u merrte jetën vëllezërve të vet për të shmangur trazira në mbretëri, duke i mbytur me një fije mëndafshi, një formë e rezervuar njerëzve të rangut më të lartë, të cilëve u konsiderohej si turp derdhja e gjakut.

Princat otomanë i kalonin ditët e tyre në Kafes, ose kafaz, një zonë e rezervuar atyre në pallat, sëbashku me nënat, gratë dhe skllevërit e tyre, për të dalë që të vrisnin ose të mbretëronin. Atributi i parë i një sovrani ishte drejtësia, duke nënkuptuar ruajtjen e ligjit të islamit të dhënë nga Zoti. Sulltanët osmanë preokupoheshin shumë për ruajtjen e ekuilibrit midis elementëve të ndryshëm, mbi të cilët mbështetej pushteti i tyre. Nga ana tjetër, edhe në Perandorinë Osmane ekzistonin klasat sociale: përveç gazi-ve, ekzistonin të ashtuquajturit askerî, të cilët gëzonin privilegje të dhëna nga Sulltani, i cili mund t'ua revokonte kur të donte. Qenë nën juridiksionin e kad-asker-it, gjykatësi i parë i askerî-ve: për ta ekzistonin kode speciale ligjesh të miratuara nga sovrani. Ky i fundit mund ta promovonte një shtetas në rangun e askerî-ut dhe ta deklasonte më pas atë. Në vijim i përhapën Gandarli-të, klasë administratorësh dhe këshilltarësh, njerëz të pasur ekspertë në tregti, politikë dhe art qeverisjeje. Skllevërit e kapur robër në ekspeditat pushtuese (shpesh kristianë) trajtoheshin si plaçkë lufte dhe bëheshin ushtarë të perandorisë turke (Kapi Kulu, Skllevër të Portës) dhe u bënë të famshëm në Europë me emrin e jeniçerëve. Në fund të shekullit XIV, osmanët nisën një shërbim ushtarak të djemve të mbledhur midis popullsive të fshatrave kristiane (devsirme) që konvertoheshin në Islam. Më të mirët dërgoheshin në shkollën për pashë të pallatit dhe mund të ngjiteshin në postet më të larta, ndërsa myslimanët e lindur të lirë qenë përjashtuar.

Lewis e paraqet në mënyrë të detajuar portretin e qytetërimit osman, duke i rindërtuar aspektet sociale, kulturore dhe politike. Sulltani turk banonte në saray, term që tregonte të gjithë strukturën e pallatit perandorak, apo Topkapi, rezidencë e oborrit otoman deri në shekullin XIX. Zona e ndodhur midis Portës Perandorake dhe Portës së Lumturisë quhej Birun, domethënë e Jashtmja, dhe zihej nga grupa të ndryshme: ulema-të (profesionistët e fesë, njëherazi astrologë dhe mjekë, kreu i të cilëve ishte Myftiu i Parë i kryeqytetit); emin-ët (mbikqyrës të qyteteve); aga-llarët (njerëz që mbanin frerët dhe yzengjitë kur hipej në kalë); müteferrika-t (gardistë elitarë); baltari-të, domethënë njerëz me ushta (gardistë të pallatit). Ato të pallatit Topkapi formonin një trupë të privilegjuar, duke qenë përgjegjës të harem-it: vishnin kapele speciale. Oborri midis Portës Perandorake dhe Portës së Mesit mikpriste vende rojesh, fjetina, depozita, magazina dhe prerja e monedhave, ndërsa oborri midis Portës së Mesit dhe Portës së Lumturisë ishte i hapur ndaj kujt punonte në pallat dhe atje zhvilloheshin ceremonitë. Përveç Portës së Lumturisë gjendej Enderun-i, apartamentet e brendshme, midis të cilëve ndodhej Harem - i Hümayun, shtëpia perandorake e grave, i vizituar nga Thomas Dallam, organist anglez që shkoi në Stamboll në vitin 1559 për t'i treguar Sulltanit një organo të ndërtuar prej tij si dhuratë e Mbretëreshës Elisabeta I. Shërbimet e Brendshme kontrolloheshin nga eunukët e bardhë (kreu i të cilëve ishte kapi agasi, agai i Portës së Lumturisë) dhe të zinj, të komanduar nga kiz lara agasi, agai i vajzave. Salla private Has - oda ishte më e afërta me Sulltanin dhe popullohej nga dinjitarët dhe nga pazhët e pallatit, një trupë elitare e përzgjedhur në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës. Ndërtesat më të rëndësishme qenë Thesari dhe Divanhane, Divani Publik, i ndodhur në dhomën e famshme të kupolës, ku mblidhej Këshilli Perandorak (Divan - i Hümayun) dhe ku Sulltani priste ambasadorët e huaj, rol që më pas ju besua Vezirit të Madh, ministër kryesor i shtetit osman. Skllavi i parë që e siguroi këtë titull qe Mahmud Pasha nga viti 1453 deri në vitin 1466, ndërsa një prej më të shquarve qe Veziri i Madh i Sulejmanit të Mrekullueshëm, Lutfi Pasha, që shkroi edhe një histori osmane deri në epokën e tij të përfshirë dhe një libërth lidhur me veziratin e madh, në të cilin jepte këshilla për pasuesit e vet: nuk duhej të ekzistonin qëllime personale e mërira dhe duhej të flitej gjithçka me Sulltanin, pa pasur frikë. Veziri i madh, gjithmonë i gatshëm në dëgjimin e kërkesave të shtetasve, duhej ta mbronte Sulltanin nga babëzia e parave dhe të ishte i ndershëm, i pakorruptueshëm, duke poseduar një të ardhur të përshtatshme që ta mbronte nga ky rrezik (rreth 2400000 aspra); nuk duhej të kishte kohë për kënaqësi dhe argëtime për t'ju kushtuar ruajtjes së disiplinës dhe të rendit. Ndihmohej në funksionet e tij nga kancelarë për miratimin e dokumenteve (nisanci) dhe zyrtarë të financave (përgjegjësi i parë ishte defterdar-i ose mbikqyrësi i regjistrit, i cili kishte të drejtë të referonte personalisht me Sulltanin, i cili ngrihej në këmbë për ta përshëndetur). Sekretari i Shtetit i parë dhe shefi i kancelarisë ishte kreu i shkrojtësve, i quajtur reis efendi dhe njëherazi dragomani i parë (ose interpretues/përkthyes), tercum an- bas, duhej të prisnin që të thirreshin për të marrë pjesë në Divan. Veziri i Madh banonte në afërsitë e pallatit dhe priste disa vizitorë në Pasa Kapisi, Porta e Pashait; pas faljes së pasdites, mbahej pesë herë në javë një mbledhje, Divani i Ikindi-së, në të cilin diskutohej lidhur me çështje të shtyra në Divanin Perandorak. Ndërtesa e veziratit të madh bëhej gjithnjë e më shumë, si në atdhe, ashtu dhe jashtë vendit, selia e vërtetë e qeverisë, e bërë e njohur në shekullin XVIII si Babiali, ose Portë e Lartë.

Kur Mehmet Pushtuesi hyri në Kostandinopojë, qyteti ishte në dekadencë: banorët e saj u burgosën dhe u dërguan në tregun e skllevërve të Edrenesë, duke e lënë të pabanuar. Qyteti u ripopullua me shtytjen e Sulltanit, i cili i dha të drejtë të lirë popullit të tij (përfshi grekët dhe kristianët që kishin liri kulti) që të vinin në Stamboll (duhet saktësuar në mënyrë përfundimtare dhe zyrtare se Stambolli e zëvendësoi Kostandinopojën vetëm në vitin 1930) për t'u bërë pronarë shtëpish dhe kopshtesh. Me Sulejmanin e Mrekullueshëm popullsia arriti gjysmë milioni, ndërsa udhëtari anglez John Sanderson ka cituar shifrën e 1231207 banorëve në vitin 1593. Stambolli osman ishte një qytet i madh dhe i begatë: turqit qenë trashëgimtarë dhe bartës të kulturës së islamit klasik, i cili nuk e miratonte përfaqësimin e formës njerëzore (në vend të pamjeve, artistët myslimanë përdornin piktura abstrakte, me modele dekorativë të përpunuar bazuar mbi mbishkrimet e shenjta në gjuhën arabe, për më tepër citime të nxjerra nga Kurani) dhe mozaikët në katedralen e Shën Sofisë - Aya Sofya - u mbuluan më gëlqere të hirtë, por u shtuan me kalimin e viteve minaret dhe përforcimet. Për të rivalizuar me katedralen bizantine, Mehmet Pushtuesi ndërtoi një xhami të madhe që ishte edhe një qendër për arsimin e lartë. Me 8 madrase, shkolla fetare me fjetore, një lloj qyteti universitar në të cilin mësoheshin teologji, jurisprudencë, mjekësi dhe shkenca të tjera tradicionale islamike. Ishte e njohur si Sahn - i Seman, Oborri i të Tetëve, pikërisht prej strukturës së saj dhe ishte një prej qendrave më të rëndësishme kulturore. Kryeqyteti e arriti apogjeun e shkëlqimit të tij me Sulejmanin e Mrekullueshëm: atij i përket ndërtimi i Xhamisë Süleymaniye nga dora e arkitektit të parë (mimar bas) Sinan. Megjithëse ndërtesa i përjetonte influencat persiane dhe bizantine, kishte një kontrast harmonik të minareve me lehtësinë e kupolës, një pjesë e brendshme spacioze dhe elegante, elementë tipikë osmanë. I jashtëzakonshëm ishte vendosja në gjerësi e kupolës qëndrore, bashkuar me dy gjysmëkupola dhe eliminimi i mbështetjeve qëndrore që u mundësonte radhëve të gjata të besimtarëve që të ndiqnin udhëzimet e imamit për faljen dhe drejtimin nga Meka (kible). Për ndërtesat fetare përdoreshin materialet më të mira dhe mjeshtëria artistike më e rafinuar, ndërsa ndërtimet e projektuara për qëllime tokësore përgjithësisht ndërtoheshin me dru apo materiale të tjera lehtësisht të shkatërrueshme. Shtëpitë e familjeve të shquara quheshin konak, ndërsa yali dhe kösk qenë respektivisht një shtëpi në det dhe një banesë fshati. Një vizitor i Stambollit në shekullin XVIII numëroi 130 banjo - hamam-e. Rreth 57 qenë seksionet e korporatave të pranishme në Stamboll, secila me një drejtues të sajin: parakalonin një herë në vit në një procesion publik. Sidomos ato të tregtarëve dhe artizanëve luanin një rol të rëndësishëm në jetën sociale të qytetit, i cili nuk kishte institucione përfaqësuese të njohura dhe qeverisej nga dy grupe: zyrtarë, si civilë, ashtu dhe ushtarakë dhe njerëz të fesë. Stambolli osman ishte i ndarë në katër pjesë: Stambolli që i korrespondonte Kostandinopojës së vjetër me formë katrore dhe rrethinat e Galata-s (i banuar kryesisht nga europianë, të cilët e quanin Pera, që në greqisht nënkupton përtej bririt të Artë. Aty jetoi edhe Luigi Gritti, djali ilegjitim i Doxhit të Venecias që u bë këshilltar i Vezirit të Madh të Sulejmanit II të Mrekullueshëm)), Eyyub (nga emri i një miku të Profetit i vdekur në vitin 672 në tentativën e parë arabe për të pushtuar qytetin nga bizantinët; vendi i shenjtë kushtuar atij ishte vendi i përzgjedhur për ceremoninë e kurorëzimit të sulltanëve osmanë, të cilët prekeshin nga shpata e Osmanit) dhe Üsküdar (qendër e rëndësishme fetare), të tria të njohura si bilad - i selase, të tri qytetet, secili me kadi-un e vet, i pavarur nga ai i Stambollit, dhe çdo të mërkurë paraqiteshin sëbashku me Vezirin e Madh. I rëndësishëm ishte dhe roli i muhtesib-it, domethënë i garantit të çmimeve dhe i cilësisë së mallrave, por edhe i dinjitetit dhe i moralitetit publik. Kafeja dhe duhani qenë të ndaluar, por u shfaqën njëlloj vende në të cilat shërbeheshin që tërhiqnin studiuesit dhe zyrtarët e qytetit, kështu që në fund duhani u deklarua i ligjshëm me një fetva të myftiut të parë Efendi, edhe ai duhanpirës. Kafenetë nuk qenë vendet e vetme të çlodhjes së turqve në kryeqytet. Një prej kalimeve të kohës më të preferuar të tyre qenë shëtitjet, në veçanti në lumenjtë Kücüksu e Kâthane, pranë të cilit qe ndërtuar pallati veror i Sa'dabad-it, vendi i lumturisë, mbi bazën e një kështjelle franceze, me rrugët plot pemë dhe shatërvanë. Raste të tjera argëtimi ofroheshin nga Sulltani me festime publike, gara sportive, parakalime, fishekzjarre dhe ndriçime për të festuar fitoret dhe festat fetare.

Kultura ('ilm) e ulemave përmblidhte teologjinë dhe ligjin (kadi-të, gjykatës që procesonin dhe gjykonin çështjet dhe muftì-të, juriskonsultë që shpallnin dekrete - fetva - mbi çështje të ligjit): mbajtësit e posteve më të larta quheshin molla, maestro. Periodikisht dekretoheshin ligje të njohura si kanunname: shumë kanun-e u shpallën gjatë mbretërimit të Sulejmanit të Mrekullueshëm, aq sa ai fitoi edhe titullin Süleyman Kanunî. Ulematë qenë të përjashtuar nga pagimi i taksave dhe mund ta transferonin pronën dhe gjendjen e tyre profesionale me trashëgimi, duke formuar në këtë mënyrë një kastë në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës. Veç kësaj, kishin kontrollin e të ardhurave të mëdha të vakif-eve. Domethënë troje apo prona që prodhonin të ardhura si për qëllime fetare, ashtu dhe për civile apo familjare. Krerë të tjerë fetarë qenë dervishët, të cilët vepronin si guida shpirtërore: falja e tyre ishte ekstazike (zikir) dhe plot me muzikë e valle. Shpesh, të mbledhur në kolegje apo tekke, sëbashku me bashkëvellezërit laikë (muhib), krerët (seyh) drejtonin lëvizje revolte fetare apo sociale për popullin kundër shtetit dhe hierarkisë. Revolta e parë e madhe dervishe qe ajo e Baba Ishak-ut në shekullin XIII, pasuar nga ato të Kalender Oglu-ve (dervishë lypës fjalamanë që rruanin mjekrrën, flokët dhe vetullat në përbuzje të ortodoksisë myslimane). Vëllazëria e parë (tarikat) turke qe ajo e dervishëve bektashinj, që pavarësisht se qenë akuzuar për herezi, përdhosje dhe subversion, e konsoliduan lidhjen me jeniçerët, duke u bërë mësuesit apo kapelanët e tyre, duke u dhënë karakteristikat e një vëllazërie ushtarako - fetare dhe duke siguruar një pozicion pushteti dhe influence në zemër të shtetit osman. Për t'i kundërshtuar, autoritetet inkurajuan vëllazërinë e Mevlevî-ve, të quajtur dervishë rrotullues prej disiplinës së zikir-it të cilën përdornin, në të cilën rrotulloheshin rreth vetes, duke u mbajtur me këmbën e djathtë, nën tingujt e fyejve shurdhues deri në arritjen e ekstazës. Urdhra të tjerë të rëndësishëm qenë ato të Kadiri-ve, të Rifai-ve, të Nakshbendi-ve dhe të Halveti-ve, që e kishin zakon të kalonin 40 ditë në një strehim vetmitar një herë në vit, duke u falur dhe duke agjëruar. Letrarët e mëdhenj turq parapëlqenin poezinë dhe historinë duke ia përshtatur traditës arabo - persiane duke i atribuuar një konotacion të ri dhe jetik. Midis poetëve lirikë më të mirë qe Mesihi dhe e njohur ishte vepra e tij "Poemë për pranverën", por poeti më i madh turk qe Baki (1526/1600). Në vitin 1555 i paraqiti një poemë Sulejmanit të Mrekullueshëm i cili, duke i admiruar cilësitë artistike, i dërgonte edhe vargjet e veta për t'ia korrigjuar. Autori e qau vdekjen e mecenatit të tij në një elegji të famshme. Në letërsinë osmane ishte shumë e përhapur letra e fitores, kompozim i përpunuar që kishte qëllimin e festimit të suksesit ushtarak dhe të dekurajimit të armiqve kopje të këtyre letrave u dërgoheshin sovranëve miq e jo miq dhe shpesh transkriptoheshin në analet e Perandorisë. Ofiqari i pallatit Beu (1630) dëshmonte se rënia e Perandorisë Osmane kish filluar tashmë nën dominimin e Sulejmanit të Mrekullueshëm: me një Sulltan mungues dhe një Vezir të Madh kurtizane ishte hapur rruga për dominimin e haremit, i nënkuptuar si një qeveri të korruptuarish dhe favoritësh të papërgjegjshëm. Autorët e shekujve XVII e XVIII e konsideronin akoma të mundur ndalimin e rënies së mbretërimit osman, duke rivendosur fenë dhe ligjin e Islamit, duke u kthyer në traditat e pastra dhe të lashta të dinastisë së Osmanit. Me kohë, populli turk do ta përshkonte shembjen finale të Perandorisë Osmane për të arritur në lindjen e Republikës Turke.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po ta kish lezuar erjorgani... :buzeqeshje:  kete vrasjen e vellezerve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Teme e bukur.Dhe e shkruar,shum bukur.

----------


## ommeri

i nderurari fegi ne lidhje me shkrimin tuaj ju them me keqadhje se paskeni shum njer lloj "urrjejte" ndaj osmaneve e pse jo ndosshta fatkeqeeshist islamit. kete po e verej edhe nga ajo se si po e "injoroni" kete realitet te historianit lewis i cili vetem foli te verteta hisotrike qe per ne nuk na kenaqin sepse eshte e itht per ne. te kisha lutur qe te lexosh biografin e tij ne wikipedia per te pare ate dhe mendoj qe ne jemi te "vegjel" te krikitojm nje historian me kaq shum bagazh e aq me pak per shkak te fakteve realiste qe i ka dhene ai, pastaj kjo eshte jo vetem verejtje per ty por eshte ne pergjithesi per ata qe flasin per Mehmet II duke e quajtur me ofinin "pushtuesi" i cili eshte marre e madhe historike dhe morale te quhet keshtu sepse termin FATIH qe ju dha atij nuk eshte Pushtues ne gjuhen shqipe por eshte ÇLIRUES apo Ngadhnjimtar dhe kjo fjal sa per arugemtn rrjedh nga folja arabe FETEHA qe d.m.h me qel. dhe qa eshte edhe ma me rendesi qe ata nuk bene asi "krime" etj me qlirmin e Konstandinopojes per ate e qliruan nga se pari zullumi bizantin dhe ai ishte na pelqeu apo jo i pergezuari i Muhamedit a.s. ne lidhje me qlirmin e Konstandinopojes por qti bejme qe neve sna pelqen profecit e tij te verteta. nodoshta e zgjata dhe kkerkoj HALLALL por ju kisha lutur qe per verteten e osmanve eshte nje liber shum i mir ne gjuhen shqipe libra titullohet : PERAONDORIA OSMANE FAKTORET E NGRITJES DHE RENJES SE SAJ - Muhamed Ali Salabi mund ta gjesh ne librarit islame ju pershendes

----------


## ommeri

me falni per gabimet gjuhsore

----------


## fegi

Historiani i periudhes se pare osmane,H.A.Gibbons,e pohon ne menyre te shtjelluar
se si keta transfuge greke kontribuan ndjeshem ne fuqizimin dhe madej ngritjen e fuqise osmane,ne formimin e nje " race te re",mandej duke furnizuar" ide politike"qe dote shpinin ne themelimin e nje perandorie te paracaktuar per te zene vendin e Bizantit(Themelimi,49)Specialisti i Levantit R.Grousset e sintetizon dukurin keshtu
"Duke terhequr renegate te ndryshem,duke rembyer dhe rekrutuar femije te shumte te krishter per sherbimin  ushtarake,duke rembyar gjithashtu vajzat e shumta greke dhe sllave,te caktuar per tu bere nenat e brezave te rinj osmane,trupat turke e shtine ne dore Ballkanin fale elementeve ballkanike"(Evropa e Levantit,609-610)
Nga nje tjeter ane,nder shume te rallet historian greke qe e kan "pranuar"kete proces integrimi,B.G.Spiridonakis e vlerson keshtu "Fakti me i shenushem i historise se marredhenieve greko-turke ne shek,XIV esht integrimi progresiv i elemeteve greke ne ushtrine,ne administraten dhe ne shoqrine osmane.
Gjate ksaje epoke menteshe per themelimin e shtetit osman,greket sherbyen si trupa ndihmse te ushtrise osmane,se ciles i bene sherbime te paqmushme:ata i ndihmuan sulltanit ne menyre konkrete per te ndertuar shtetin dhe per ta administruar ate"Kater shekuje,213)

----------


## ommeri

une nuk e kuptoj 1 send shum interesant se si qendron tek disa ende hipoteza qe osmanet ne menyre te "eger" kan perparuar me shume ku po te ishte nje gje e tille ateher sot nuk do te ekzistoin popuj-kombe te shumta qe ishin nen udheheqjen e tyre prej tyre edhe na shqiptaret por qysh thot te na nje thanje popullore: jepja gishtin ta mer doren !!!!

----------


## Darius

Jo po ti ngreme lapidar e piedestale osmanllinjve dhe ti themi faleminderit qe na pushtuan e na zhyten ne erresise e mjerim per 500 vjet. Ti themi dhe faleminderit qe na percudnuat kulturen e rracen, na futet zakone e doke qe si kemi patur ne gen e na late me nje mendesi dembelash e parazitesh si te ishim te stepave e shpellave e jo nje nga vendet me te lashta.

----------


## derjansi

> me falni per gabimet gjuhsore


per gabimet gjuhesore te falim 

po per gabimet e shtremimet historike nuk te falim kurr

pis milet

----------


## ommeri

valla me keqardhje ju them por gabime historike sbona hiq se sjom njeri i ndjenjave e nje perkatsie qe mendon vetem anti por i fakteve dhe i argumenteve edhe nese kunder meje

----------


## land

> valla me keqardhje ju them por gabime historike sbona hiq se sjom njeri i ndjenjave e nje perkatsie qe mendon vetem anti por i fakteve dhe i argumenteve edhe nese kunder meje


ikni mer ne turqi ju qe ju pelqen turku, te pastrohet rraca shqiptare njeher e mire.

vet jam i bindur, duhet nje final solution atje, po kush dreqin ta beje!!!!

----------


## land

> une nuk e kuptoj 1 send shum interesant se si qendron tek disa ende hipoteza qe osmanet ne menyre te "eger" kan perparuar me shume ku po te ishte nje gje e tille ateher sot nuk do te ekzistoin popuj-kombe te shumta qe ishin nen udheheqjen e tyre prej tyre edhe na shqiptaret por qysh thot te na nje thanje popullore: jepja gishtin ta mer doren !!!!


osmanet jane dhe kane qene rraca me e dhjere ne histori, per 500 vjet nen pushtimin e tyre nuk ka asnje monument kulture, asnje shkolle, asnje zhvillim, vetem erresire e thelle per popullin shqiptar....pasojat e pushtimit te tyre ndjehen dhe sot, do vazhdojne te ndjehen per shekuj te tjere...mentaliteti i qelbur turk ka hedhur rrenje te thella,ti vete je nje shembull konkret.

----------


## land

> i nderurari fegi ne lidhje me shkrimin tuaj ju them me keqadhje se paskeni shum njer lloj "urrjejte" ndaj osmaneve e pse jo ndosshta fatkeqeeshist islamit. kete po e verej edhe nga ajo se si po e "injoroni" kete realitet te historianit lewis i cili vetem foli te verteta hisotrike qe per ne nuk na kenaqin sepse eshte e itht per ne. te kisha lutur qe te lexosh biografin e tij ne wikipedia per te pare ate dhe mendoj qe ne jemi te "vegjel" te krikitojm nje historian me kaq shum bagazh e aq me pak per shkak te fakteve realiste qe i ka dhene ai, pastaj kjo eshte jo vetem verejtje per ty por eshte ne pergjithesi per ata qe flasin per Mehmet II duke e quajtur me ofinin "pushtuesi" i cili eshte marre e madhe historike dhe morale te quhet keshtu sepse termin FATIH qe ju dha atij nuk eshte Pushtues ne gjuhen shqipe por eshte ÇLIRUES apo Ngadhnjimtar dhe kjo fjal sa per arugemtn rrjedh nga folja arabe FETEHA qe d.m.h me qel. dhe qa eshte edhe ma me rendesi qe ata nuk bene asi "krime" etj me qlirmin e Konstandinopojes per ate e qliruan nga se pari zullumi bizantin dhe ai ishte na pelqeu apo jo i pergezuari i Muhamedit a.s. ne lidhje me qlirmin e Konstandinopojes por qti bejme qe neve sna pelqen profecit e tij te verteta. nodoshta e zgjata dhe kkerkoj HALLALL por ju kisha lutur qe per verteten e osmanve eshte nje liber shum i mir ne gjuhen shqipe libra titullohet : PERAONDORIA OSMANE FAKTORET E NGRITJES DHE RENJES SE SAJ - Muhamed Ali Salabi mund ta gjesh ne librarit islame ju pershendes


kush e themeloi Konstantinopojen?osmanet "qlirimtare"!!!!hik mer debil turk te dhjefsha rracen, s'mbarojn noiher budallenjt e turqis duke shkruar ne kte forum :i terbuar:

----------


## drifilon

Aka administratore ne ket forume a/qfare po ndodhe ketu ore hekni more keta femije te flliqure preije ketuhit se pasha zotine hore u bonem me kta analfabeta te gjelbure hekne ore ket pedo-mutantin siper meje se nuke la  njeri pa ofendu ketu ky fara fantomi...

----------


## land

ke mesuar keq shqip o turk hoteli :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kinney

Kane mbetur me shqiptare ne shqiperi?
na ka perzjere rracen turku.

----------


## COB

Shqiptaret jane shume Egoist. Nuk dojne qe te pranojne faktin qe Perandoria Osmane ka sjellur shume risi ne trevat Shqiptare. Fillimisht Pastertine. Me pas dihet shume mire qe Perandoria Osmane ka ndertuar shume xhami, ura, hamame.. Pse po keqtrajtohet kjo ? 

E dyta, ne nje pjese te popullit mendohet qe Osmanet me dhune kane bere Musliman Shqiptaret. Ketu vjen ne pytje dy gjera. 

A jane Shqiptaret shume te prapambetur ? Sepse vetem Shqiptaret e Boshnjaket kane pranuar Islamin (me dhune)...

apo 

Eshte nje gabim fatal. Ngase Forca e Perandorise Osmane mjaftonte qe te gjithe Ballkanin te konvertoje ne Islam. Por Greket, Serbet, Bullgaret etj nuk u konvertuan. Pra nuk paska dhune. Po te ishte, atehere sot i gjithe ballkani do te ishte musliman... 

Nje fakt tjeter. Shqiperia e ndryshoi tekstet historike per Perandorine Osmane. Pse ? 

Profesorat e Historise ne Kosove jane gjenerata te cilat kane diplomuar ne Serbi, me propoganden Serbe kunder Perandorise Osmane.. Pra sot ata qe jane kunder Turqve, dhe Perandorise Osmane, duhet te kuptojne se jane duke ndjekur propoganden fashiste Serbe dhe Greke...

----------


## COB

> kush e themeloi Konstantinopojen?osmanet "qlirimtare"!!!!hik mer debil turk te dhjefsha rracen, s'mbarojn noiher budallenjt e turqis duke shkruar ne kte forum


Osmanet kur arriten ne Konstandinopoje, kerkuan dorezimin e qytetit, qe te mos vinte puna tek nje lufte te pergjakshme. Por kreret e Konstandinopojes e refuzuan ate dhe pasoi lufta clirimtare e Konstandinopojes (Stambollit)... Fatih Sulltan Mehmeti ka kercenuar kreret e Konstandinopojes se nese nuk e dorezojne qytetin, atehere do Hagia Sofian do te shendroje ne Xhami, dhe pikerisht ndodhi kjo... Pra Turqit me forcen qe kishin gati gjysmen e botes kane mbajtur. 

Civilizimi, Kultura, Trimeria Osmane e Turke dihet anembane botes. Ne kemi shancen tone qe Turqine e kemi si shtet mik.. 

Napoleon Bonaparta : "Me jepni Ushtaret Osman, qe te pushtoje gjithe boten"



Per fat te keq pasuesit e Propogandes Serbo-Sllave gjenden edhe ne Shqiperi e Kosove. Por ne vitet e fundit kjo u ndryshua totalisht... 

Turqit si popull i konsiderojne Shume Shqiptaret, dhe Shqiptaret e shohin si nje popull qe nuk e ka sulmuar Perandorine Osmane ne kohen me te veshtire. Po te mos humbte lufterat Ballkanike Perandoria Osmane, atehere do te kishim nje shtet unik Shqiptaro-Kosovar me viset e tjera shqiptare... Por per fat te keq, humben luften, dhe fati i Shqiptareve mbeti ne duart e Sllaveve....

----------

